# Need advice on using Blackberry for Internet access



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

My wif wants (or thinks she wants) a Blackberry for accessing the internet. To be clear, this is not for e-mail. She wants to view web pages. In particular, she is interested in seeing amazon.com's books pages.

Is this practical? She deals in used books and wants the Blackberry to access the internet to determine the value of books she might purchase.

Any advice would be appreciated.

If you know of a Blackberry forum, I would like a link to it.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Blackvberry is as practical as the rest of the handhelds. IMHO I don't like the development of Blackberry apps and I don't like how it is laid out so I never would get one myself.

Some links -
www.blackberryforums.com
forums.crackberry.com
and 
www.rimarkable.com (not really a forum but an okay site for information).


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks.

She finally decided against the Blackberry but gave no reason why. Frankly, I'm glad. It is a relief not to have the extra expense for the Blackberry and the extra $20- or $30 a month for the service.

I have a Palm TX and its little screen is all but useless for web pages and I was guessing the Blackberry would be about the same if not worse. Some web pages are okay; but, then some are so difficult to read as to be useless.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Your going to find this problem on most all Ultra portible devices. Web pages aren't deveolped for these small screens and usually just cause so many problems. iPhone adresses them a little bit but thats such an expensive proposition and they won't allow you to load any 3rd party applications on the device thus keeping it "sealed".


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Yup. Figgerd that.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What about a Nokia tablet?
http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-770-Internet-Tablet-PC/dp/B000CSVZTU


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks; but, she's already accepted a standard, wireless phone and decided against the Blackberry. In any case, whatever she got would have to have been primarily a phone and the 770 isn't a phone.


----------

